# my tanks



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my tanks. One is a community and the other is African cichlids.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

sorry, can't see pics. Best bet is to upload to imagebucket or similar site and link using the


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Those are some nice aquariums.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ah, now I see them. Whats the fish in the second pic?


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

He's a golden Dojo loach


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like the cichlid tank. Is that a young P. saulosi? I'd give the cichlids the skull, but loaches like caves, too.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

nice aquariums bud


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Its actually a Frontosa


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I like the second FTS a lot, but the conch seems a bit out of place. Oh well!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah the shell is about to come out. heres a shot of my new light on


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I meant the yellow one.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Which pic?


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tank with New plants.



















New cichlid arrangement 










New salt water tank (complete work in progress)


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Salt water too! Wow I see you have mts (multi tank syndrome). If you are looking for a support group you have came to the wrong place


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Haha. This is it! Planned on doing sw down the line but couldn't pass this deal up. not sure how the plants will work but ill see. not out much if they die off though


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Due to uses dropping the ball all the plants i got in died off (was down in the teens last week. so here's the rework after


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Our new south American cichlid tank. Bad pic but we are still waiting on the hood/light to come in


----------

